# Finger Tapping



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm learning finger tapping via the Lick Library CDs a friend passed on. Excellent stuff. Why tap with fingers when you can use a pick to do the same finger tapping technique? Although you get a fleshy sound using fingers, I like the sound the pick produces. Can someone enlighten me.

TIA.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

You mean Van Halen-ish tapping? I guess one reason is when you end up doing it with more than one finger..a lot of the shredders do/did the 8-finger tapping thing (Yawn!) 

You also can't do the Eric Johnson koto thing with the pick.

With a pick, you end up stuck like this 
[youtube=Option]jFllo3i3HFs[/youtube]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

why use fingers? because i've seen people tap with two fingers on two seperate strings, and one finger hits a split second before the other - you cant do that with a pick


----------

